
Why you can have millions of Goroutines but only thousands of Java threads - rusbus
https://rcoh.me/posts/why-you-can-have-a-million-go-routines-but-only-1000-java-threads/
======
haglin
Project Loom will add support for millions of threads (fibers) to the JVM.

[http://cr.openjdk.java.net/~rpressler/loom/Loom-
Proposal.htm...](http://cr.openjdk.java.net/~rpressler/loom/Loom-
Proposal.html)

